# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  استخلاص الزيوت العطرية ( كيف تصنع عطرك الخاص )

## سيف الدين المقبول

*استخلاص الزيوت العطرية  كيف تصنع عطرك الخاصلقد خلق الله تعالى هذا الكون بترتيب ودقة عجيبة ومتناهية وجعل كل ما فيه من نبات واشجار وزهور تحت خدمة خليفته فى الأرض لكنه طالبه بالعمل لتسخير ما وهبه له ليجعله مسخرا له وللكثير من استخداماته لخيره وسلامته وللحفاظ على الكون نفسه بل انه خلق له تجانسا بيئيا محكما لا سبيل الى الاخلال به وقد باءت الكثير من المحاولات الداعية الى الابتداعات الجديدة الى فشل زريع وبل والى كوارث بيئية خطيرة كادت ان تؤدى الى دمار واسع للبشرية .تعريف العطر :العطر هو ما ينتج عن اى نبات ويكون له رائحة كامنة داخله بل للحقيقة لكل نبات او ازهار عطر كامن داخلها غير العطر الذى يفوح منها اصلا وللحصول على العطر لا بد من استخلاصه من الزهرة او النبات او اللحاء وباتالى لدينا عدة طرق للاستخلاص طريقة استخلاص الزيوت العطرية
لعبالعرب منذ القدم دورا هاما في تطوير طرق الاستخلاص والتحضير العطرية بواسطة التبخيروالتكثيف والتقطير على أيدي علماء كبار أمثال ابن سينا استخرجها بطريقة نقيةومركزة، وكذلك جابر ابن حيان وهو أول من فصل مادة الكحول عن طريق التقطير، ثم تطورالأمر لاحقا لتعدد طرق استخلاص الزيت العطري، ومن أهم هذهالطرق:-
 -1  الاستخلاص بالتقطير.

2- الاستخلاص بالمذيباتالعضوية.

3- الاستخلاص بالعصر الهيدروليكي.

4- الاستخلاص بالتحللالانزيمي.

أولا الاستخلاص بطريقة التقطير :
الهدف منعملية التقطير هو تحويل السائل الطيار أو المتبخر(الزيت العطرى ) الموجود بالنباتالى بخار ثم تكثيفه لاحقا وتحويل البخار بالتكثيف الى سائل مرة أخرى – هذه هى أكثرالطرق شيوعا والأنسب من النواحى الاقتصادية والتقنية .
هذه الطريقة تعتمد علىالحرارة في الاستخلاص وهنا مكمن الخطر حيث يجب الحرص الشديد لضبط درجة الحرارةوالفترة الزمنية اللازمة للتعرض للمصدر الحراري لتتناسب درجة الحرارة مع نوع الزيتالجاري استخلاصه حتى لايتم تدمير مكوناته الفعالة .
طرق الاستخلاص بالتقطير :
1. التقطير بالتبخر المباشر.
2. التقطير بخار الماء.
3. التقطير بالتشربالمائي.
1. التقطير بالتبخر:
باستخدام هذه الطريقة يتم غمر المادة المراداستخلاص الزيت منها تماما بالماء فى وعاء ورفع درجة حرارة الاناء الى درجة غليانالماء . وهذه الطريقة تحمى الزيت المراد استخلاصه لدرجة معينة حيث أن الماء الموجودفى وعاء الاستخلاص يكون بمثابة حافظ من التسخين الزائد – وبعد تبريد المادة المكثفةيتم فصل الزيت عن باقى المكونات واستخدامه.
الماء الناتج من عملية التبخروالتكثيف بعد استخلاص الزيت العطرى يسمى الماء الحلو أو مايعرف بماء العطور أو ماءالزهور ومثالا له عطر اللافندر وماء البرتقال .
وعملية تقطير الماء وفصلها تتمتحت الضغط لتخفيض درجة الحرارة التى تتم فيها عملية التبخير والتكثيف لأقل من 100درجة مئوية وذلك للمحافظة على جودة المواد المستخلصة جميعها وضمان عدم تحول بعضالمستخلصات الى عناصر لأخرى أوغير مرغوب فى وجودها فى المستخلصات والتى تغير خصائصالمستخلصات ونوعيتها .
2. التقطير ببخار الماء.
باستخدام هذه الطريقة فىتصنيع واستخلاص الزيوت العطرية توضع المواد الاستخلاص منها فى أوعية خاصة ويتم ضغطبخار الماء (الساخن حتى من 100 درجة مئوية وتحت ضغط أكبر من الضغط الجوى) بشدة داخلتلك الأوعية.


بخار الماء ينشط ويحفز ويحرر الجزيئات العطرية من موادالاستخلاص – وتلك الجزيئات العطرية تمتزج ببخار الماء .


بخار الماءالمستخدم فى هذه العملية يجب التحكم فى درجة حرارته حتى لاتتأثر النباتات وتتضرر أوتتدمر الجزيئات العطرية المختزنة بداخلها .


يتم دفع بخار الماء المتشبعبالزيت العطرى الطيار الى جهاز للتبريد لتكثيف الماء وفصلهما لاحقا .
3. التقطيربالتشرب المائي.
هذه الطريقة هى نوع من الاستخلاص باستخدام بخار الماء الساخنتحت الضغط ولكن فى هذه العملية يتم ضخ البخار داخل اوعية الاستخلاص من أعلى وليس منأسفل كباقى طرق الاستخلاص بالبخار.
وفى هذه الطريقة يظل المواد المرادالاستخلاص منها فى قاع أوعية الاستخلاص وتكون كمية بخار الماء المستخدم أقل منالطرق السابقة ومدة الاستخلاص أقل وجودة وكثافة وقيمة الزيت المستخلص أعلى من الطرقالسابقة.
طرق أخرى خاصة للاستخلاص بالتقطير
1. الاستخلاص بالمزج والتجانس .
2. الاستخلاص بإعادة التقطير أو بالتقطير المزدوج.
3. الاستخلاص بالماء والبخار.
4. الاستخلاص الجزئي /على مراحل متتابعة.




1. الاستخلاص بالمزج والتجانس.
فى هذة الطريقةتتم عملية الاستخلاص على مرحلتين منفصلتين متكاملتين وضروريتين لانتاج نوع واحد منالزيت العطرى –وسنعطى مثالا لسهولة الايضاح وهو اسخلاص زيت الورد العطرى الذى يتماستخلاصه باستخدام طريقة تقطير الماء المذكورة سابقا – واحد مكونات الزيت العطرىالهامة (فينيل –اثيل –الكحولى ) تذوب فى الماء المقطر ولا تشكل جزءا من الزيتالعطرى المستخرج بتلك الطريقة وبالتالى مواصفاته ليست بالمستوى الذى يجعل منه نافعللاغراض المختلفة – لذلك يتم عملية اعادة تقطير لماء الورد الناتج من عملية التقطيرالأولى ةلاستخلاص وتكثيف مادة ( فينيل – ايثيل – الكحولى ) ثم اعادة اضافتها الىزيت الورد العطرى المستخرج من المرحلة الأولى وذلل للحطول على زيت الورد العطرىالمكتمل . 
2. الاستخلاص بإعادة التقطير/التقطير المزدوج: 
فى حالوجود أى نوع من الشوائب فى الزيوت العطرية المستخلصة فانه يمكن تنقيتها من خلالعملية اعادة التقطير عند درجة حرارة معينه لفصل الزيت العطرى النقى عن الشرائبواعادة تقطيره – وهذه الطريقة تستخدم لاستخلص زيوت ذات مواصفات قياسية مرتفعة.

3. الاستخلاص بالماء والبخار: 
باستخدام هذه الطريقة يتمالمزج بين طريقتين فى آن واحد وذلك بوضع المواد المراد استخلاص الزيت العطرى منهافى أوعية التسخين وغمرها بالماء ورفع درجة حرارة الأوعية الى العليان مع اضافة مصدراستخلاص آخر وهو بخار الماء الساخن. وهذه الطريقة يتم فيها استخلاص الزيوت العطريةللأغراض التجارية غير العلاجية . . الاستخلاص بالاحتكاك .

4. الاستخلاصالجزئي /على مراحل متتابعة/الاستخلاص التتابعى: 
في هذه الطريقة يتم استخلاصالزيت العطري في كميات صغيرة وعلى مراحل متتابعة ومتكررة لنفس الطريقة- وفيها تظلعملية الاستخلاص مستمرة بدون توقف بإضافة المواد المرغوب فى استخلاص زيتها العطريحتى الاكتفاء من تحضير الكمية المرغوب فيها من الزيت العطري .
ثانيا الاستخلاصبطريقة الطرد :
هى طريقة للاستخلاص باستخدام الضغط البارد وبها تستخرج أغلبالزيوت العطرية من الحمضيات – هذه الطريقة بما أنها لاتستلزم الحرارة فتتم بطريقةالعصر على البارد فى مكابس هيدروليكية تحت ضغط عالى وتعطر زيوت عطرية عالية الجودةولكن بعض المصانع عند تكرير تلك الزيوت ونواتج العصر تستخدم مركبات كيميائية أوالحرارة .
وهذة الطريقة لها عدة وسائل فى تطبيقها نستعرض منها :
1. الاستخلاصالبارد الاسفنجى .

2. الاستخلاص بالتقشير والتكثيف.

3.  الاستخلاص بالتقشير الآلي (الميكانيكي

1. الاستخلاص الباردالاسفنجى: 
كانت هذه الطريقة تستخدم وتنفذ يدويا – وذلك بغمر قشورالثمار فى الماء الدافىء حتى تتشرب الماء فتنتفخ وبالتالي تصبح قابلة للعصر بسهولةوتحرير الزيت العطرى من الخلايا الزيتية التى تحفظه بداخلها – ويتم العصر وتجميعالزيت الناتج باستخدام الاسفنج الذى مايلبث أن يتشبع بالزيت العطرى الذى يعصر منالاسفنج يدويا ويتم ترشيحه ثم تعبئته .


2. الاستخلاص بالتقشير والتكثيف: 

فى هذه الطريقة توضع الثمار فى وعاء يدار يدويا لعمل الطرد المركزىوعند دورانه وبفعل سرعة الدوران ومواصفات فى الجدار الداخلى للوعاء تتقشر الاغشيةالخارجية للثمار وتتساقط خلايا الزيت العطرى والصبغات النباتية التى تتجمع فى وعاءمثبت فى قاع الوعاء الدوار – ويتم فصل الزيت العطرى عن الماء والعوالق ويعبأ .


3. الاستخلاص بالتقشير (الآلى): 

هذه الطريقة مشابهة تماماللطريق السابق ولكن وتستخدم ايضا فى استخراج الزيوت من الثمار الحمضية وفى هذهالطريقة تقوم الآلة الأولى بتقشير الثمار وتكون القشور فى صورة شرائح رقيقة وبعدهاتفقل باستخدام تيار الماء الى جهاز للطردد المركزى عالى السرعات عند دورانه بسرعةكبيرة يتم فصل الزيت العطرى بسرعة وكذلك عناصر أخرى يتم فصل الزيت العطري منهالاحقا.

ثالثا الاستخلاص باستخدام المذيبات :
يوجدمذيبات متعدد لاستخلاص الزيوت العطرية من النباتات والأعشاب المجففة وأجزاء النباتالمختلفة ومنها الكيميائية مثل الهيكسان ومنها صور أخرى مثل الزيوت الصلبة والدهونوثاني أكسيد الكربون .
الاستخلاص للزيوت العطرية يناسب أكثر ويستخدمللأعشاب والنباتات قليلة المحتوى من الزيوت العطرية الطيارة كما فى صناعة الزيوتالعطرية التى تستخدم فى صناعة العطور الراقية .
باستخدام المذيبات فىعملية الاستخلاص يتم استخراج مكونات اخرى غير الزيوت العطرية مثل المواد الشمعيةوالأصباغ ثم يتم فصلهم لاحقا من نواتج الاستخلاص وكل عنصر على حدي من خلال استخدامطرق فصل أخرى مختلفة .

باستخدام المذيبات يمكن استعراض الوسائل التالية :
1. الاستخلاص بطريقة الغمر فى الزيت .
2. الاستخلاص بطريقةتشبع الدهون
3. الاستخلاص باستخدم المذيبات الكيميائية.
4. الاستخلاص باستخدام ثانى أكسيد الكربونالنشط.

1. الاستخلاص بطريقة الغمر فى الزيت: 

فى هذهالطريقة يتم غمر الأزهار العطرية بالزيت النباتى الساخن – فتتمزق الخلايا الحافظةللزيوت العطرية فيمتص الزيت الساخن الزيت العطرى منها وبعد ذلك يصفى الزيت النباتىمن الشوائب ويحفظ فى العبوات.

2.الاستخلاص بطريقة تشبع الدهون: 
من الناحية المعملية تعتبر هذه الطريقة مماثلة للطريقة السابق ولكنبدلا من غمر النباتات أو الأزهار فى الزيت الساخن.
فى هذه الطريقة يتمجمع الأزهار طازجة ويتم نزع اوراقها ثم تغمس الأوراق لعدة ايام فى زيت أو دهن نباتىأو حيوانى (نقى جدا وليست له أى رائحة) حتى يتشرب الدهن الزيت العطرى من أوراقالأزهار –

يتم ازالة أوراق الأزهار القديمة وتستبدل بجديدة وتتكرر نفسالخطوات حتى يتشبع الدهن بالزيت العطرى .

تنزع اوراق الأزهار بعد تشبعالدهن ويذاب الدهن المشبع بالزيت العطرى فى الكحول لفصل الدهون عن الزيت العطرىالذي يتم تقطيره وتعبئته.
وغالبا مايستخدم الدهن بعد عملية الفصل فىصناعة صابون الوجه وصناعات أخرى .
هذه الطريقة تأخذ وقتا ومكلفة جدا وهىالتى تستخدم فى استخلاص الياسمين . كيف تصنع عطرك الخاص :لكى تصنع عطرك الخاص لا بد من الحصول على مواد الاستخلاص الأولية وهى متوفرة فى الأسواق مثل المعدات التى تستخدم فى المعامل المدرسية والخاصة بالتقطير واليكم خطوات العمل فى هذا الخصوص  1- توضع الازهار بطريقة رأسية بحيث يكون رأس الزهرة الى اعلى وتوضع الزهرة على صينية مخرمة على ان تكون الزهرة منزوعة من الاصفاق ما عدا الساق الذى تحتويه 2- يبدا تسخين الماء وتمريره الى الازهار المغروسة فى الاقماع بحيث ينفصل الزيت عن الزهرة وبعوامل الكثافة يمر الى مخارج معينة تجمعه فى مكان معين وهذا ما يسمى بدهن الازهار او النباتات 3- الماء الذى يتبقى فى القاع  او الاقماع هو ما يسمى بماء الورد4- بذلك يصبح لدينا مستخلصيين دهن الورد وماء الورد5- لكى تصنع اي عطر يجب اضافة الكحول بنسب معينة الى دهن الورد + ماء الورد وبذلك تحصل على عطرك الخاص. وللوصول الى عطرك الخاص عليك اجراء عدة محاولات بالنسب للكحول والدهن وماء الورد على ان تقوم بتسجيل كل محاولة على حدة للوصول الى التركيبة المطلوبةكيفية الحصول على لون للعطر :للحصول على لون معين للعطر عليك بان تضع الازهار المراد الحصول على لونها كأزهار البنفسج او الكركدى ان تضعها على وعاء وان تغمرها بالكحول لمدة يوميين وبعدها تجد ان اللون الذى اخترته قد انفصل من الازهار وحصلت على لون بنفسجى او عنابى جميل تضيفه الى العطر الذى كونته فى ماسبق وبنسب معينة تحصل على عطرك الخاص وباللون الذى تحبه ولأن اللون مفصولا بهذه الطريقة فهو لا يترك اثرا على الملابس ولا ينتج عنه حساسية مفرطة كيفية الحصول على عطر فائق الجودة :للوصول الى ذلك يتطلب منك ان تحفظ العطر الذى وصلت اليه من التجارب المذكورة فى قوارير بعيدا عن الضوء وكلما كانت المنطقة المحفوظة فيه معتمة وبعيدة عن اى تأثيرات ضوئية كلما زادت جودته واصبح عطرا معتقا لا جدال فيه كما انه كلما زادت فترت التخزين والحفظ كلما زادت جودته ونفاذيته المحببه كما يجب حفظ اسرار عطرك وتركيباته بعيدا عن العيون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة على المعلومات الرائعة

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشكوووووووووور يامبدع
بوست مفيد جدا
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*شكرا سيف ع الروائع بوست ذو قيمة تسلم يارائع
                        	*

----------

